# Sunday's Show and Tell  ... 11/6/22



## jd56 (Nov 6, 2022)

For those that must comply, Day Light Saving Time has forced us to lose an hour of daylight 😡
So let's see what classics you've found from the last of the extra daylight days of picking, last week.
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 6, 2022)

found a Ice Cream bicycle for a friend.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 6, 2022)

Just a little something fun this week!


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Nov 6, 2022)

This week's booty. A pair of clipless pedals my boss gave me.  I don't what or if I gonna put it on any of my fleet




A yardsale item for $15. Still works.  I had one a few years back. They put out some light.



Last but not least from ebay . A Lesney matchbox 1964 car transporter and the red Rolls Royce. I had the other cars.


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 6, 2022)

New toy tandem bike.


----------



## biker (Nov 6, 2022)

Indian motocycle seat/saddle and Columbia Pope tool bag. Seat has impression on each side like the attached patch.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 6, 2022)

1953 Rudge Whitworth...with a bent front fork that will be replaced.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 6, 2022)

Really nice reflector. Didn't need it,but it was a good deal.


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 6, 2022)

I found a black Breeze, Indian ceremonial apron, 1912 titanic sinking book, rooster fighting pic made with real feathers, 1912 aermore 4 tone exhaust whistle, some models, a pin striper, a16in. bong, squaw print.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 6, 2022)

Another Schwinn week


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 6, 2022)

New Haven headbadge came in this week.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 6, 2022)

I did some tinkering this week and built a bike around these 1890's steer horn handlebars. 
Got pretty close to the only image I know of showing a comparable set of custom steer horn bars in use. 

I also got some time to work more on dismantling and cleaning this Orient chainless rear end which started life identical to the model that Major Taylor rode and helped to popularize. It will take some work for sure but it's worth the complete rebuild / restore eventually.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 6, 2022)

A couple accessories will be arriving soon:


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 6, 2022)

Thanks to @coasterbrakejunkie1969 and @JOEL for getting this one to me. BTW-no we aren't expecting. In fact if my wife gets pregnant it ranks even with that thing that happened a couple thousand years ago in Nazareth! V/r Shawn









Oh yea and thanks again to @JOEL for bringing this ‘20 Cadillac headlight back from Copake for me


----------



## nightrider (Nov 6, 2022)

I got some pins on my Screamer


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 6, 2022)

Tremendous haul this week...





A lone matchbook that I snagged from my wife from a bag of stuff she got at an Estate Sale... 😆


Also not a tangible object, but a wonderful day in San Antonio with my Wife to celebrate our 21st Anniversary...


















Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 6, 2022)

Happy Anniversary Lonestar, may you have many more.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 6, 2022)

Set up my drill press for resurfacing galled Schwinn cones in addition to Raleigh and Sturmey. 

I also completed refurb of a 1968 Raleigh Sports a neighbor very kindly gave me.


----------



## Sven (Nov 6, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Tremendous haul this week...
> 
> View attachment 1726498
> 
> ...



Congratulations @Lonestar  to you and the Mrs on 21 years.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Hastings (Nov 6, 2022)

Traveled to eastern NY. Had to follow up on a few bikes since I was driving that way.  Great thanks to @coasterbrakejunkie1969 stunning bike great find! Love the colors! Nice meeting you! Picked a super cheap Westfield that was going to be a donor bike for my boys bike but nice og she-vivor will get serviced and left alone. Nice Snyder? Hawthorne Moto great bones little paint left. steel wheels are solid and true af. No serial number found yet. Can’t believe how long this bike seems. Nice leather book strap and seat skin holding on strong! Came with a ton of random parts and seller threw in some of his crop yield. probably why I took pic of wrong side of that bike. Nice Curb find finger pincher for my son. Much nicer than curb find I had as a kid lol. Happy Sunday! Hope all are doing well.


----------



## Danny Anson (Nov 6, 2022)

I bought this Hiawatha, serial no, T71786. Any idea the year?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 6, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Tremendous haul this week...
> 
> View attachment 1726498
> 
> ...



Congratulations to you and your wife Lars. Good things last forever !


----------



## buickmike (Nov 6, 2022)

Sirmike, what will be used to resurface this come?


----------



## ian (Nov 6, 2022)

A couple tags from my late brother. We were both stationed in HI in Uncle Sams Navy.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 6, 2022)

I had a couple of nice finds this weekend. First a very nice reproduction Schwinn saddle and this great Rollfast. The Rollfast looks pretty complete with a working horn, possibly a 1941.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 6, 2022)

*This Chummy Chariot is the perfect small Fall project to get some grease between the fingernails ,and ILL bring her back on line,Good month for Buddy L,,Bike ride into SF for the Rock Poster Show,,and picked up signed Roger Dean (YES) and a signed Randy Tuten Buff., Springfield,,a show we were at,,More Cans,,Picked up the wife her very own Rustolium Umbrella,and re did an old Sea Witch Sign off a Ship docked here in Sauslito,,.speakin of signs This Purple Haze was dropped here from a now closed Head Shop ,,and  Johnny Roventini now resides here,Call For Phillip Morris,,.A cool Flip Art Bar Sign for Jameson,and folks round these parts Love our House and whats in side so we opened it and raised $2108,,For The Food Bank...Ya All Have A Nice Day









































































*


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 6, 2022)

Thanks to a few Cabe members for allowing me to acquire these badges this week.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 6, 2022)

still in transit prewar lightweight fork and headset for my Cadillac badged 1942 Schwinn frame... or was it 41?

hope it is not warped, bent or twisted.. sometimes you can't really tell until you ride the bike with these tube forks.


----------



## Astroyama (Nov 6, 2022)

Currently, I'm fervently arguing that we take this Yamaha and build a 1-of-a-kind Kenny Roberts Flat tracker, not another stock moto-bike like the ones everybody else has.  No Stock Bikes.  
Crank arm needed some serious TacoChris'ning~


----------



## biker (Nov 6, 2022)

NOS EA horn.


----------



## Danny Anson (Nov 6, 2022)

Danny Anson said:


> I bought this Hiawatha, serial no, T71786. Any idea the year?
> 
> View attachment 1726538
> 
> ...



Made this one electric.


----------



## TrustRust (Nov 6, 2022)

More Indian motorcycle parts as usual…
Some Chief wheels 🛞 this week.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 6, 2022)

ian said:


> A couple tags from my late brother. We were both stationed in HI in Uncle Sams Navy.
> 
> View attachment 1726542



Thank you for your service to our Country! God Bless your Brother...🙏


----------



## biker (Nov 6, 2022)

biker said:


> Indian motocycle seat/saddle and Columbia Pope tool bag. Seat has impression on each side like the attached patch.
> 
> View attachment 1726368
> 
> ...



Looks like that Indian saddle might fit on either a Camelback or Indian Twin/Single. Looks similar. Has a patent date of 1909 on the top back hardly worn. I think this looks like it has been sitting upside down on a shelf for ages as the bottom has a thick layer of dust and with no saddle clamp on it might have never been mounted. Could be NOS but pretty rough from being knocked around on the shelf the last century.


----------



## stoney (Nov 6, 2022)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *This Chummy Chariot is the perfect small Fall project to get some grease between the fingernails ,and ILL bring her back on line,Good month for Buddy L,,Bike ride into SF for the Rock Poster Show,,and picked up signed Roger Dean (YES) and a signed Randy Tuten Buff., Springfield,,a show we were at,,More Cans,,Picked up the wife her very own Rustolium Umbrella,and re did an old Sea Witch Sign off a Ship docked here in Sauslito,,.speakin of signs This Purple Haze was dropped here from a now closed Head Shop ,,and  Johnny Roventini now resides here,Call For Phillip Morris,,.A cool Flip Art Bar Sign for Jameson,and folks round these parts Love our House and whats in side so we opened it and raised $2108,,For The Food Bank...Ya All Have A Nice DayView attachment 1726545
> 
> View attachment 1726546
> 
> ...



Lovin your Buddy L’s


----------



## geosbike (Nov 6, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> View attachment 1726529



very nice


----------



## 4scuda (Nov 6, 2022)

Second prewar Shelby I’ve got in the last two weeks. Glad this one was closer to home.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


>


----------



## Nashman (Nov 6, 2022)

Got my Bowden this week and a couple more nicely restored vintage outboards (1959 Mercury MK 55A, and a 1957 Johnson 5 1/2) and a cool local advertising clock/light for a restaurant that's famous/still in business over 50 years. It needs a little TLC but that's 1/2 the fun.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 6, 2022)

I’m late to the picture posting party since I was at the Cyclone coasters swap. Sold a bunch of CWC parts, but the only thing that I bought was this Brad Bowman skateboard deck.
I actually purchased it a few weeks ago. Sarmis Lutter delivered it to me this morning at the swap.

Brad Bowman had these hand signed decks made recently in limited numbers. They can be purchased directly through him.

The assembled deck I bought earlier this year. With exception of the trucks, All the parts including the stickers and grip are 80’s vintage, period correct.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 6, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Tremendous haul this week...
> 
> View attachment 1726498
> 
> ...



Happy Anniversary!! Great pics.


----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 6, 2022)

Picked up this B10 project at the LB swap.


----------



## jammer (Nov 6, 2022)

Nothing too exciting, bought these right, the lil tiger has a perfect seat, just needs cleaned up.


----------



## JRE (Nov 6, 2022)

4scuda said:


> Second prewar Shelby I’ve got in the last two weeks. Glad this one was closer to home.
> 
> View attachment 1726943



Nice Shelby long tank project


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 7, 2022)

Congratulations to you both @Lonestar !🤘😝🤘

Glad you & the missus had a great day celebrating another year! (but I have a feeling this is a daily thing🥳)

Rock on!!👍👍


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 7, 2022)

biker said:


> Looks like that Indian saddle might fit on either a Camelback or Indian Twin/Single. Looks similar. Has a patent date of 1909 on the top back hardly worn. I think this looks like it has been sitting upside down on a shelf for ages as the bottom has a thick layer of dust and with no saddle clamp on it might have never been mounted. Could be NOS but pretty rough from being knocked around on the shelf the last century.
> 
> View attachment 1726660
> 
> View attachment 1726663




🤪😅😂 Ronald, let us please see an _Indian "camelback"_ from 1909 with this saddle; or even this logo used at that time period, or a 1909 Indian camelback for that matter!
Who is doing your free research for you now? 
In 1909 Indian was still pushing the merits of their imported Brooks saddles.
Now time for you actually to do some proper research and stop spreading falsehoods.


----------



## tacochris (Nov 7, 2022)

Astroyama said:


> Currently, I'm fervently arguing that we take this Yamaha and build a 1-of-a-kind Kenny Roberts Flat tracker, not another stock moto-bike like the ones everybody else has.  No Stock Bikes.
> Crank arm needed some serious TacoChris'ning~
> 
> View attachment 1726588
> ...



Haha just caught this nod to my crazy.  Yessir!!  Flames play no games!


----------



## ALBreeze (Nov 8, 2022)

Rusty72 said:


> Picked up this B10 project at the LB swap.
> View attachment 1727134
> 
> View attachment 1727135



Beautiful bike to start with!! What is the serial number on that B10. I'm trying to identify this?


----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 8, 2022)

Looks like 1935


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 8, 2022)

ALBreeze said:


> Beautiful bike to start with!! What is the serial number on that. I'm trying to identify this?



See the pre-1933 A&S serial number thread. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pre-33-as-co-serial-number-project.200833/
Instead of that other serial number thread; maybe look into ~1917 timeframe, or so; (unless a balloon tire bike)?


----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 8, 2022)

That sprocket is earlier.


----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 8, 2022)

Crank looks newer.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 8, 2022)

Rusty72 said:


> That sprocket is earlier.



He did mention it had a newer crank. How early is the chain ring, 34 and earlier?

Stated as 1934. I think his serial was stamped between the end of the 34 six-digit numbers and before the numbers with a letter and 5 digits of 35.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 9, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks to @coasterbrakejunkie1969 and @JOEL for getting this one to me. BTW-no we aren't expecting. In fact if my wife gets pregnant it ranks even with that thing that happened a couple thousand years ago in Nazareth! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1726430
> 
> ...



Shawn, Maybe you should get one of these for Heidi for Christmas!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Maybe you should get one of these for Heidi for Christmas Shawn!
> 
> View attachment 1728645



Not fast enough for her!


----------



## biker (Nov 10, 2022)

biker said:


> NOS EA horn.
> 
> View attachment 1726624
> 
> ...



Backshot.


----------



## Boatman (Nov 12, 2022)

I still use a Beugler pin striper and I think they are still made in the US. It's a useful bit of kit.


----------



## ski1 (Nov 13, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> Just a little something fun this week!
> 
> View attachment 1726340
> 
> View attachment 1726341



What state? I grew up in Northampton Mass.


----------

